# Silo chute repair



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

The silo chute on the 14x45 silo is getting bad in spots. My dad already fixed the lower couple doors that were rusted out bad like big holes by cutting 15 gallon teat dip drums and used screws to fasten it down. It works but not the best. Now the rest of it is getting thin in places. Have a rag stuffed in one of the larger holes at the moment. I was thinking of getting a few sheets of roofing tin and lining the entire chute and screw it down and be done with it. What do you guys think?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like a safety issue more than cosmetic. How good are the mounts? No point in patching them if they'll let lose when you lean out on them for whatever reason.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Dynamite works good for silo repairs. I despise the sight of upright silos. That being said, I have two 20 x 70's poured concrete free for the taking. All u have to do is figure out how to move them.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

The mounts are good yet its just where the unloader blows it out and hits the chute where its rusted out. Im more worried about the doors on this silo they are in bad shape. Either the previous owner used this silo more than the others or it was cheaper built i still haven't determined it yet.

I'd love to have a poured 20x70 for corn silage and to add on to the 16x50 for haylage then i wouldn't need to use bags anymore


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ah, I see. We used to use a fiberglass insert in the door that would direct the silage down so it didn't hit the chute. With that you also had a plastic sleeve that attached to the fiberglass that ran to the bottom. Just cut some of the bottom every time you let it down a door. Kept the chute much cleaner when you had to climb it.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have heard about something like that. Would be nice to have in haylage that's for sure


----------

